# Gestion des ports USB sur PM G5



## Gautier (27 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

  j'ai un PowerMac G5 2x2 GHz depuis quelques jours. Je dois brancher les appareils suivants sur les ports USB: 1 scanner à diapos, 1 scanner à plat, 1 imprimante, 1 clavier Apple, 1 souris Logitech, 1 modem Sagem (Free ADSL).
  J'ai d'abord relié le scanner à diapos directement sur le Mac (c'est en effet le seul de mes périphériques en USB 2) et tous les autres appareils sur un autre port (via un hub USB 1). A part la souris relié au clavier (sa base plus exactement car elle est sans fil).
  Problème 1 : le modem ADSL n'arrêtait pas de décrocher. J'ai donc essayé de le brancher directement au Mac: fonctionnement impeccable.
  Problème 2 : la souris a un comportement étrange. De temps temps, les menus contextuels apparaissent tout seul; du texte se sélectionner sans action de ma part... Là encore, un branchement direct au Mac résoud le problème.

  Le scanner à diapos s'est retrouvé branché au hub USB 1. Dommage ! J'ai donc acheté un hub USB 2. Ce nouveau hub monopolise un des ports arrières et permet d'assurer le bon fonctionnement des deux scanners, de l'imprimante et du clavier. Le modem est sur le second port arrière.
  Pour la souris, il ne restait que le port avant. Je comptais réserver ce port à des usages occasionnels. Sans compter le fil qui traîne.

  Tout cela est-il normal ? Vais-je devoir brancher la souris Apple (et perdre bouton droit et molette) ? Ou acheter les modèles Bluetooth (le G5 a le module adéquat intégré) ?

  Merci


----------



## Gautier (1 Octobre 2004)

Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce genre de problème ? 
A quoi sert un hub si il n'est pas compatible avec tous les périphériques ?

Par rapport au message précédent, je précise que le hub USB 2 est alimenté.


----------



## choox (4 Octobre 2004)

je ne sais pas comment t'aider par contre.. ce qui est sur c'est que le g5 est dépourvu de système bluetooth intégré.


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2004)

choox a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas comment t'aider par contre.. ce qui est sur c'est que le g5 est dépourvu de système bluetooth intégré.



Ben non, le G5 peut être configuré (mais lors de la commande, pas après je crois) avec un port bluetooth intégré. Dans ce cas il est livré avec une petite antenne qui se branche à l'extérieur du boîtier (vu que l'alu, c'est pas bon pour les ondes).

Pour l'USB, l'impression que j'ai (et qui n'a rien à voir avec le G5), c'est qu'entre USB1  et USB2, c'est pas toujours le grand amour. D'autre part, et surtout en USB1, le branchement simultané de plein de périphs avec des débits différents peut faire hoqueter la bête (la gesion n'est pas du tout du même niveau que le firewire). Mais je suis bien incapable de te donner des détails techniques.


----------



## Gautier (4 Octobre 2004)

choox a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est sur c'est que le g5 est dépourvu de système bluetooth intégré.



Non, non. Comme le dit Luc G, un PowerMac G5 peut avoir un module Bluetooth intégré. C'est le cas du mien. J'ai pu essayer la connexion entre un téléphone portable un iSync: fonctionnement impeccable  

J'ai peut-être la solution la plus élégante, qui me permettra d'éliminer un fil : la nouvelle souris Bluetooh de MacMice !


----------



## sweet (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut !

Si tu as un G5 Bi Pro et que tes ports PCI sont libres, plustôt qu'un hub tu peut utiliser des Cartes PCI dans ce goût là.

Attention de vérifier si la carte est compatible G5, beaucoup ne le sont pas, celle de l'exemple est compatible, j'en ais deux dans mon G5.

Tu as des cartes USB, FireWire et des combinées comme celle de l'exemple, je te laisse le soin de chercher ce qui pourrait te convenir.

Une chose est certaine c'est mieux que les Hub... Perso j'ai eu pas mal de soucis avec des hub USB en particulier, depuis que j'ai passé aux cartes PCI tout va pour le mieux.    

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## Gautier (6 Octobre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un G5 Bi Pro et que tes ports PCI sont libres, plustôt qu'un hub tu peut utiliser des Cartes PCI dans ce goût là.



Bonne idée  



			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Attention de vérifier si la carte est compatible G5, beaucoup ne le sont pas, celle de l'exemple est compatible, j'en ais deux dans mon G5.



Effectivement, j'ai vu que certaines cartes n'étaient pas compatibles G5. Je n'ai pas vu sur le site indiqué de carte USB 2 sans FireWire compatibles G5 (du moins je n'ai pas su trouver). Le constructeur Sonnet en fait pourtant une.


----------



## Gautier (6 Octobre 2004)

Carte Sonnet Allegro USB 2.0 commandée sur platinium.fr  :rateau:


----------



## Gautier (9 Octobre 2004)

La carte Sonnet est arrivée. Je l'ai installée sans problème. Tous mes périphériques USB sont maintenant branchés sur cette carte ou sur les ports d'origine arrières. Le hub est au placard.

Tout à l'air de fonctionner   
On verra à l'usage si tout est impeccable.


----------

